# MotoGP biek racing at mikes!



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

it was a blast, only had four bikes this go around but there are more coming out of the bushes! Dee is getting his together Brent has a 1/5 and 1/8 two guys ordered venoms yesterday and WE ACTUALLY HAD A CLUB RACE ON THE TRACK!!! thats an accomplishment on its own! Well here is how Clay has this thing setup, everyone pays 20.00 and five it goes towards the winners in a pot. 3 8min qualifiers and a 10min main. anyone who was there to see them would say they are exciting to watch and drive! Wheelies down the straight ,65+MPH power, sliding into the turns, real working dual front disc brakes (servo actuated). and they are really cheap batteries are 7.00, 6800 kv motors are 9.00 the pro venom bike is 170.00. under 200 and you have a badazz bike!

http://www.youtube.com/user/Mantisworx?feature=mhum


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Those things have gotten SOOOOOOOO much better in the past few years! I remember when they just wobbled everywhere they went LOL.

Looks really cool guys!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

The small red one looks to be much more nimble the the larger ones.


----------



## Gulf Coast RaceWay (Dec 12, 2006)

We are glad to have you guys, and yes it was really cool watchin the bikes run.


----------



## 621Clay (Aug 9, 2011)

*Racing At Mikes on Aug 13th*

Another Rc Bike Race is coming up!! So all you Moto GP R/c guys make it out this weekend to watch or race. We could use the corner work help anyway.

Race Entry is 20.00- 5.00 goes into a pot for the 1st 2nd 3rd place winners.

This weekend i would like to start at 1pm so we can have some people race and still have time to make it home for family time.

Thanks again for last weekend Jeremy calling the race!!! You did a awesome job!!


----------



## TonyLunaTic (Jul 3, 2010)

wanted to know if anyone has or tried the DuraTrax DXR500? Opinions. comments?


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Tony, can you shoot me a p.m. or turn yours on, I was wanting to ask you about something but your p.m.'s are turned off.

Sorry for the thread jack.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

TonyLunaTic said:


> wanted to know if anyone has or tried the DuraTrax DXR500? Opinions. comments?


Tony , get a GPV and come race!!


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

kickazz day today although mines started out rough, Clay and i were having some wobbling issues. i managed to get mine sorted out but it took all day! we couldnt race today because the Mikes staff was short handed. here are some pix and i will DL a video later its ten minutes and HD so it will take a while. Class is growing, had some new spectators come by and two new racers! it also looks like F1 is about to take off!

























































Everyone is getting better X and brent put some good laps down!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Didn't know the Stig ran bikes too. Lol.


----------



## TonyLunaTic (Jul 3, 2010)

Ducatibilt said:


> Tony, can you shoot me a p.m. or turn yours on, I was wanting to ask you about something but your p.m.'s are turned off.
> 
> Sorry for the thread jack.


Not sure what's up with my PM setting, but email or text is easiest way to contact me: 
email- [email protected] 
text: 281-995-0875, its my Galaxy Tab #

hit me up anytime


----------



## 621Clay (Aug 9, 2011)

Once again Some of us dudes are meeting up at mikes tommorrow for the day to practice and help others tune. (Ill be tuning my bike after finding my chassis was twisted at a 5mm difference from right to left) But any hooo.... Hope to see you guys there!!


----------



## 621Clay (Aug 9, 2011)

Racing at 1pm. Sunday 28th. Come out and watch if your not racing!


----------



## 621Clay (Aug 9, 2011)

621Clay said:


> Racing at 1pm. Sunday 28th. Come out and watch if your not racing!


The track will be prep-ed as i have requested for it. So if anyone has complaints... Beat me up after the race, lol!


----------



## 621Clay (Aug 9, 2011)

Racing on the 11th Sunday, Come and play!


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

well i FINALLY had a good day of bike racing! settled the score with Clay so we are now 1/1. today i TQ'd first round, beat my TQ second round and put everybody down at least a lap for the main win! also got the quickest time of the day! so a pretty dominate performance! the track was a little cooler today as the highest i read was 138* and that is 10* cooler than what it has been, so naturally by the time the mains rolled around it was a little sketchy. in the main everyone was running high KV motors but i went with a 5400 kv which was pretty slow on the straight but very consistent through the infield. i actually had fun today as i could drive it very aggressive without fear of the back stepping out and high siding or flipping backward with a wheelie. it actually drifted quite nicely. i had no wheel wobbles and no crash-tacular spills! it was interesting that about 6 minutes into each of our qualifiers the rear tires would start to get glassy and loose and you would start to hear the wonderful sound of bikes hitting the pavement (except for me!!) LOL
So my strategy for the main was to try and keep the tires cool since i knew i was going to have to drive at least three minutes on glassy tires, i needed to get out front stretch the lead keep it calm through the middle of the race and then push hard at the end of i needed to. This is exactly how it played out, Clay and Will had bad starts so that put me ahead by about 6 seconds right off the bat. I was able to hold that distance until about 7min into when like clock work Clays tires got hot and he could not push anymore i ended up putting him a lap down with him about 3 seconds behind me and that is how it ended. The lesson for the day was slow and steady wins the race (even though i got the quickest lap of the day!)
Setup wise i changed some things up. Went to dual front brakes with the RCshox ZH Garolite rotors and brand new pads. these rotors allow you to brake in the turns and are very linear so no surprise. they also have a larger diameter to take full advantage of the brake pads! and THEY DO NOT FADE. Although i am not selling them anymore i believe my Garolite slipper is also superior in that fiber pads glaze get hot and then lose grip(this is proven in offroad). Garolite does not do this and that allowed me to run the slipper very loose yet still maintain full traction the entire race, just like a slipper is supposed to do, i was full throttle right past the apex in most turns!
I ran the Venom soft front tire with Venom hard insert on a Zh front wheel with no weight added. Rear was a ZH soft with Venom y spoke wheel and weighted to 70g.
with this setup i was able to run a quick lap of 31.1, previously i ran a 30.4 with a 6800kv motor. My wheels were way off balance i think that with balanced wheels and a fresh rear tire i can get into the high 30's!

will post the vid later tonight


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Marcus, sent you a PM.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

So you only lost >1 second dropping to the slower motor? Not bad...


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

Guffinator said:


> So you only lost >1 second dropping to the slower motor? Not bad...


yea and it was MUCH more fun to drive without self destruction! Im pretty sure i can squeeze a few more tenths out of it, after the ten minute main my motor was only 105* so i can go up a few teeth. I didnt touch the bike the whole day, not one screw!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Mantisworx said:


> yea and it was MUCH more fun to drive without self destruction! Im pretty sure i can squeeze a few more tenths out of it, after the ten minute main my motor was only 105* so i can go up a few teeth. I didnt touch the bike the whole day, not one screw!


That will get you some more on the straight, quite a bit more actually which I imagine is the only downfall of the smaller motor. So it sounds like that's the motor of choice.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

Guffinator said:


> That will get you some more on the straight, quite a bit more actually which I imagine is the only downfall of the smaller motor. So it sounds like that's the motor of choice.


i have no plans to change it, plus it is going to be the handout motor for the Gran Prix event in november!


----------



## 621Clay (Aug 9, 2011)

So i was thinking about this last race, man what a great day for marcus! Bike was doing very well. As for mine and will's as we all know the bikes have a on and off day from time to time. Reflecting on the quotes that Marcus wrote about the day though, just want to clear some things up. Will is using a Hobbywing Ezrun 5200kv. I was using from what i know was a 5400kv Mamba motor that was NEVER CHANGED OUT during the day at all. Also the 1/1 score that we are even....? I believe we have had now three races. The first one i got first but did not take money. The second one I got first and Marcus and i both had very bad days but i continued to race. The third one Marcus won by a full lap plus some. Being the race Coordinator for the bikes, just want to clear these things up for all of those who do keep track of this event. Hope i didnt step on any toes.... But these are the facts!


----------



## fatboysracing (Sep 14, 2011)

hey Guff, if you're looking to get into these, I'll sell you my extra for 100$, I've upgraded it to having front brakes and it has the nice forks, and roller bars as well....


----------



## 621Clay (Aug 9, 2011)

Thats a good deal!


----------



## 621Clay (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## Texas Anvil (Sep 24, 2011)

They look so cool out on the track Marcus.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

they have helped my offroad driving dramatically! you have to have much smoother control with these and rarely are you off throttle. so basically through the turns you have to have some sort of throttle or the bike will lay down, this helps in offroad.


----------



## 621Clay (Aug 9, 2011)

Racing at Mikes this weekend, Come out and watch!!


----------



## 621Clay (Aug 9, 2011)

Latest Videos and Photos... Thanks Venom for all the Free Shirts and Give aways for the Grand Prix at Mikes Coming up on the 6th and 13th






































http://www.youtube.com/user/Mantisworx#p/a/u/0/yGBk


----------



## SaltLifeTx (Sep 12, 2011)

looks good! half tempted to make a venom gpv my next purchase!


----------



## 621Clay (Aug 9, 2011)

SaltLifeTx said:


> looks good! half tempted to make a venom gpv my next purchase!


We have a couple guys that are saling some.. They are extras... I think one guy wants 100 for a RTR. Pm me for info if you would like... I know ebay has a ton.. and also we are up at Mikes every other sunday to race if the computer is working and the hobby shop has people to call the race.. If not ill call it. We also have a good turn out every sunday.... We are all hooked.. People from college station, Clear lake, katy, Tomball, baytown.. Etc..... The guys we have are dedicated!!! Its been really fun. I also made a Facebook page with a ton of photos and videos... Check it out.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Houston-Texas-RC-Motorcycle-Racing/112749322167504

Besides that im a huge fly fisherman.. we have stuff to talk about either way lol.

Also im Off of Cypresswood and Kuykendahl... we can meet up at a parking lot i go to for testing anytime.


----------



## 621Clay (Aug 9, 2011)

Your right next to Marcus/Mantisworx too


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

new livery! Ben SPpies 2011 laguna seca









good on track vid from last sunday!
http://www.youtube.com/user/Mantisworx?feature=mhum


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

DUDES!!!!! R.I.P. Super Sic!!!

Don't know if you RC MotoGP'ers keep up with real MotoGP, but Marco Simoncelli died in a horrific accident at the Malaysian race! Just awful man! He was turning into such a good rider the last 6-8 races. Watched the crash and it is so bad it turned my stomach!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

It was bad.


----------



## 621Clay (Aug 9, 2011)

Yes, Very bad situation... Nothing He or Edwards could do about it...


----------



## 621Clay (Aug 9, 2011)

*Race ready!!!*

Total Rebuild, Ready for the Grand Prix At Mikes Hobby Shop in Porter Texas on the 6th and 13th of November!!!!


----------



## 621Clay (Aug 9, 2011)

I will be at the track tomorrow for practice.


----------

